# Hobby Lobby Sale Prices



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

For what it's worth - I stopped by my local *Hobby Lobby* yesterday. They had lots of new *Carrera GO!* 1:43 cars on sale for 40% off ($9-something). Maybe they mistook the AW long dragsters for Carerra because the cards are the same size - the dragsters were on sale also for 40-off (about $13). It's really no better than you can do with your daily 40-off online coupon, but at least you can buy the whole pegful on one visit, if you're of a mind to.

Probably not worth trudging through 5-foot snowdrifts for, and I don't know if it was just my local store, or nationwide. Somebody might be interested.

-- D


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm interested in the AW Dragsters, but I don't have a Hobby Lobby near me.  I'll have to get hold of my buddies in Colorado, maybe.

Tom


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Speaking of cool sales and good deals, I was at Hobbytown a few days ago and they had a few iwheels on the pegs for the same price (21.99). the lighted transam and the tjet dodge 440. I left them both there for someone else as neither of them where "have to have" cars for me.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

T/A lover here...


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Swami, Are there certain ones you are looking for? I go to the one in my town once in a while and will take a look...PM me what you are looking for. I know they had a Scooby Doo set on clearance for 53 bucks... cars were there...


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I got a scooby doo set for $25.00 that said missing parts. I couldn't find anything missing at all.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

sethndaddy said:


> I got a scooby doo set for $25.00 that said missing parts. I couldn't find anything missing at all.


scored a Carrara Red Bull F-1 fer UNDER $10 !!!:thumbsup:
no AW's on special, but 4 a couple sets... :-/

Bubba 123:wave:


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Hobby Lobby score. $13.79 each


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Haven't seen anything on closeout round here.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

I scored an AW Chevron racing rig for 14 and change to add to my truck collection...looks tough in midnight blue and chrome.......there were a couple of rail drags for sale at the same price too...

And there was an AW dukes of hazard set too....seems like the slot section got a lot smaller...


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Crimnick said:


> I scored an AW Chevron racing rig for 14 and change to add to my truck collection...looks tough in midnight blue and chrome.......there were a couple of rail drags for sale at the same price too...
> 
> And there was an AW dukes of hazard set too....seems like the slot section got a lot smaller...


yeah-buddy,
on getting smaller...few years back, the model section w/ twice it's present size 2.....

only place around I can get a hands-on experience w/ slots..
but there's a hobby place in east Memphis that has a track 2...
mostly 1/32's I hear.. but taking a pilgrimage ASAP :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------

